# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Haqeeqat

## Abrar Ahmed

Insan ne tassawar kar rakha hai ke haqeeqat fula'an kisam ki shai hai, aur jab insan zindgi ka safar karta hai, us ko wo shai nahin milti to wo kehta hai ke haqeeqat nahi mili. Yahi biyaan to ghalat hai kiyun-ke jo mila tha wo bhi to haqeeqat hi tha. agar sher nahi mila to haathi to mila. Bas haathi hi haqeeqt hai is jangal ki. Aagey chalain gey to sher bhi milain gey. Phir wo haqeeqat hoon gey. Pus jo khuch bhi haqeeqatun maujood hai haqeeqat hai.

Is saarey mushahidey mein mushkil sirf aik hai ke hamara andaz-e-nazar aksar ghalat hoota hai. Hum aik mehdood risaai ki aankh se la-mahdood manzar ko dekhtey hain aur phir forun faisala kar ke ailaan kar daitey hain ke hum zameen ki wusa'aton mein phiray, sumunderoon ki teh tak pohnchey, khalaoon ka chapa chapa chhaan mara hamain koi KHUDA nahi mila.......pus KHUDA ka wajood nahi hai. Yahi nateeja ghalat ho gaya. Dhoondney wala barey barey faasley tai karta raha, us ne apne dil ka safar nahi kiya. Is liye ussey KHUDA ki haqeeqat ya us ki maujoodgi ka ahsaas nahi ho ga.

By *WASIF ALI WASIF - AIK AZEEM FALSAFI*

----------

